# Powerball



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone else got one of these? My mrs got me one for xmas and i havent really picked it up until the last week, There freekin awesome! Once i pick it up i don't wanna put it back down haha


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I love my powerball!

You seen this guy?






He obviously has too much time on his hands and suspiciously strong wrists but impressive none the less!


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Ive seen these before and wondered wat they were, what do they do/how?


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Aye i've seen that video before, that dudes wrists must be freakishly strong!

To find out what a powerball is/ doe's; Powerball Gyro, Gyroscope, Neon Pro, Powerballs


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

omg i want one lol

Do they actually help strengthen your grip/wrists though?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

definitely, also if you have carpal tunnel or are prone to RSI they are pretty good therapy apparently.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

got one a couple yrs back, used it a few times, cant be bothered, it just sits in my drawer gathering dust.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Bought one today, 10,385 is top score, did have just over 11k but it reset

makes my hand feel like its gonna fall off lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

OHHH MATE! they are amazing, can you get ones without the pully tho pain to put it back in when your fingers dont work after a session of it.



TheIceman5 said:


> Anyone else got one of these? My mrs got me one for xmas and i havent really picked it up until the last week, There freekin awesome! Once i pick it up i don't wanna put it back down haha


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

i use mine about 10 mins mornin an 10 evening, drs eyes nearly popped out of his head when i went for a check up at occupational health an had to do a grip test


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

dropped mine on the floor and broke the counter on it

Went back to argos  lol


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Had this a while back, it's crazy hard.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

I paid Â£20 at argos, then saw em on ebay for like Â£7, so as soon as i broke it, it gave me an excuse to take it back lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

lol


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

They are awesome, provide loads of entertainment but it done for too long I found it leaves your fingers in a weird shape lol.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

They are a pain to start if you don't have the string, But there awesome when you get it going. The counter on mine has never worked for some reason, But can't say im too bothered about it not working.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

putting the string back in is the pain in the ass! should make one without...


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

SanshouMatt said:


> I love my powerball!
> 
> You seen this guy?
> 
> ...


ewwwwwww cum face!


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

TheIceman5 said:


> Aye i've seen that video before, that dudes wrists must be freakishly strong!
> 
> To find out what a powerball is/ doe's; Powerball Gyro, Gyroscope, Neon Pro, Powerballs


It's more timing than strength.

If he's strong, you will see it in his forearms and he would demonstrate it with weight. I always found these powerballs gimicky, esp when my lil sister got a higher score than my bro (rpm), and my bro is a black belt in tkd, and frequently breaks pretty tough concrete slabs with his hands.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

all tech ano. hard work


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

I thought that these were shite, just couldn't get the hang of it !


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

There good once you get the hang of it, bit noisy tho


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

I love the sensation you get in the fore-arm when you get it going really quick and keep it going there for a few minutes, feels as though someone is inserting a knitting needle down the arm.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

and you like that!? thats just weird lol










you the kinda guy who likes this sort of stuff? lol


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Got one yesterday, its great I thought they were a gimmick, but after a sesh with one I had to eat my words lmao, I like to use it as a warm up before using free weights too. My friend got one ages ago apparently and his grip wasnt that strong before then the other day he just about crushed my hand!! Thats why I got one REVENGE!!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I could never get it going long enough .. any one got any reccomended videos for me to watch so i can learn how to use it

got it for xmas 08 .. new year 08 put it in my cupboard and not been out since


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Try their website, but if no luck there just get a good grip, rip the cord and make big circles with your wrist then gradually make the circles smaller until they seem like your hand is only moving in one direction instead of tiny circles. Try breaking the sessions down into small slots to stop you from getting frsutrated.

So you could try aiming to go for 30 seconds each hand and then just increase the time increments.


----------

